# Official Bulls @ Sacramento Thread 11/23/03 (8:00 EST on FSChi, NBALP)



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Official Bulls @ Sacramento Thread 11/23/03 (9:00 EST on FSChi, NBALP)*

No thread up yet? I'm surprised. Unless I missed it in the flurry of trade-related posts, which is entirely possible.

Kings 104
Bulls 91

Users Browsing Forum: (MJG)


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Kings 103
Bulls 97

Crawford 19


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

Kings: 111
Bulls: 97


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls at Arco? No chance.

Kings 115
Bulls 96

Crawford 26


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls - 106
Kings - 102

Jamal - 34 pts.

Yes, you read that right...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls 243, Sac 32

Bulls win in a squeaker.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Kings 107
Bulls 96


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

loss 105-88.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls Lose

Kings 107
Bulls 82


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Will Jalen be better equiped to play today's game? Boy he was horrible on Friday and they played better team ball w/o him. 

Bulls 102- Kings 100
Chandler goes for 15-15 and 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kings 8-4 w/o weber! *6-0 at home* won 4 in a row. The shoot *48%* give up 46%. 40.7 rebounds. give up 43.3 just 13.7 t/o a game. 104.9 pts a game. give up 99.1

Predrag Stojakovic 24.1pts a game. 51% 40% in threes. 5.7 rebounds. 2.3 assists. 
Mike Bibby 17.8 pts a game. 47% 48% in threes. 3.1 rebounds. 6.4 assists. 
Bobby Jackson 13.4 pts. 46%. 2.8 rebounds. 42% in threes. 2.4 assists. 1.25 steals. 
Brad Miller *13.4 pts. 51% 10.3 rebounds. 5.6 assists. 1.08 steals. 1.58 blks. *
Vlade Divac 12.3 pts 50% 5.5 rebounds 5.5 assists. 

This team moves the ball very well!! Look at the assists from the big men. Very unselfish. However they don't play defense They give up more than we do. 

Bulls. 4-9 3-3 on the road. lost four in a row. *Don't look now, but Cleveland is 4-10 and primed to pass us with this road trip* 42%. opp 44%. 39% in threes. We give up 40%. (kings shoot 42%) 42.5 rebounds. opp. 43.8. 18.5 t/o!! 88.4 pts a game. Give up 98. 

Jalen Rose 14.5 37%. 45% in threes. 4.1 rebounds. 3.8 assists. 
Jamal Crawford *five less minutes a game than Rose*14.2 pts. 40% 2.7 rebounds. 4.6 assists. 1.09 steals. 
Eddy Curry 13. 46% 7 rebounds. 1.3 assists. 1.15 blks. 
Tyson Chandler *Has played hurt*12.4 pts. 46% 10.6 rebounds. 1 assist. 1.5 blks. 
Kendall Gill 10.5 47% 50% in threes. 3.2 rebounds. 2 assists. 1.77 steals.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

100 to 80, bulls lose.
Crawford the high scorer for us. If he gets minutes, he'll assure he's the high scorer.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

104-85 Kings Over Bulls.. Crawford leads way with 20 pts.. Too much Brad Miller tonight as he goes for 17 pts, 15 boards, and 8 assists!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

They might as well sit Rose this game.... who knows he possibly might sit if the trade is done. 

Though, if the trade isn't done yet, they should sit Rose the whole game. He won't instill any effort and will just screw the Bulls over like he did against the Lakers. 

From the Daily Herald: 

_Rose sits for a reason: Bulls coach Bill Cartwright didn't agree with Jalen Rose's assessment that there could be hidden meaning to his limited playing time Friday against the Los Angeles Lakers.

Rose was on the floor for just 22 minutes in the 101-94 loss. After the game, he admitted it made him wonder if a trade might actually be in the works.

"That's a stupid statement," Cartwright said Saturday. "He couldn't throw it in the ocean. You saw the game. He wasn't playing well, period."_


:yes:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kings 98
Bulls 106

Rose 27


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> From the Daily Herald:
> 
> ...



I agree with BC's comments but wasn't he the one that re-inserted Rose at a crucial 4th quarter w/ the game on the line instead of playing hot shooting Gill???:upset:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Kings 102
Bulls 88


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Kings 103
Bulls 97


Bill Cartwirght express his frustration and again says he doesn't care about anything else but winning when asked about his job status.

Jalen Rose says he's distracted.

Jamal Crawford again jacks up 25 shots, mostly cause his teammates don't shoot when given the ball.

Eddy Curry get 16 pts and 8 rebounds, but has 6 t/o's

Chandler plays only 10 minutes with bad back.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Sac 115 Bulls 90. Whole lot of scowling will be going on tonight. I predict we will look like the Washington Generals chasing the Harlem Globetrotters around on defense. After tonight, people may be confusing BC with Red Klotz (sp).


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Bulls 112 Sac 96.

Curry 30, 9
Chandler 10, 15
JC 16,8

Rose 10 mins


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Steed: 92
Regality: 111

Brad Miller gets another triple-double.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

King 110
Bull 76


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 112
Bulls 90


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings have won something like 20 straight games against Eastern Conference teams *at* Arco. The streak will continue.

Sacramento 116
Chicago 97


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Bulls dismal season continues.

Sacramento 102
Bulls 95

High Scorer on Bulls: Marshall 18


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls get smacked up

Bulls- 89
Kings- 111

Let's face it, we always play LA tough cuz they really have no real good outside shooter and perimeter defense is easily the Bulls biggest problem. 

The Kings on the other hand have plenty of threats from beyond the arc and have always had good ball movement.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'll go against the grain and say the divac -miller tandem get eaten to shreds by chandler-curry (although conventional thinking says divac gets curry into foul trouble by flopping)

JC shoots over bibby like crazy and rose and marshall step up and play well 

bulls win 103-92

JC high scorer 26 points


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kings 120
Bulls 111

Brad Miller 26 pts 14 rebs 8 assists 3 blocks.

Fire lose championship, Bears losing, Bulls probably lose....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

As much as I'd like for the bulls to beat the kings. I know that the Laker game was a fluke. We always play the lakers well. And the fact that we didn't beat them, as we normally do, should send off alarm bells for this game against the kings.

Crawford will start. We'll get blown out. Dabullz will say "big suprise, there." And pin it on Crawford starting, when it's really an issue of the fact that the Bulls suck as a team. And the Kings do not.

Brad Miller will probably have another triple double.

Kings-115
Bulls-96

Crawford: 27

For some reason I'm expecting Rose to not start again, and this time for Crawford to start in his stead. This time Rose doesn't get mad. He gets even. You can't solve one problem by creating another, BC. I feel like I'm in a sinking ship.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> As much as I'd like for the bulls to beat the kings. I know that the Laker game was a fluke. We always play the lakers well. And the fact that we didn't beat them, as we normally do, should send off alarm bells for this game against the kings.
> 
> Crawford will start. We'll get blown out. Dabullz will say "big suprise, there." And pin it on Crawford starting, when it's really an issue of the fact that the Bulls suck as a team. And the Kings do not.
> ...


It depends. Honestly!

If he goes 3-6 in the first half with 5 assists, I will say he's doing a great job. if he then goes 5-15 with 0 assists in the 2nd half, I'll point out that he's following his usual pattern we've seen in virtually all of his performances.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a feeling the Bulls pull one out today. I know it seems improbable, but I think the Bulls will pull it together and stay strong down the stretch

Bulls 94
Sacramento 92


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

No mention of trade talks during the pre-game show.

I pretty much expected this. These guys travel with the team, and it really is a disservice to the players to talk them down or make them feel unwanted.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Starting lineups coming up after the commercial break.

Drink your pepsi, official soft drink of the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen, Gill, Curry, Rose, Chandler are the starting lineup.

Pretty much as I expected, though I figured Marshall for Chandler.

Christie, Bibby, Divac, Stojakovic, Miller for Sacto.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW, there was no doubt Rose would start tonight.

Cartwright had little choice, considering the trade rumors. It is the only way he can show a lot of confidence in Rose and try to get the most out of him, as long as he's with us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls win the tip.

Pippen at PG.

Rose airball over the rim from the wing.

Stojakovic hits a 3 from the top of the arc.

2-0

Curry gets a nice pass for the open dunk.

2-2


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

PUT ROSE ON THE BENCH!!!

WIDE OPEN 18 FT SHOT... AND HE AIRBALLS IT...

Man, I can't wait for him to be gone


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Divac passes from the post to Bibby who hits a 3.

Rose alley-oop just a little too high for Chandler, who misses the shot.

Bibby hits another 3.

8-2

Curry missesa a turnaround jumper from the side of the lane.

Stojoakovic hits a wide open 2 from the left wing.

10-2

Bulls :20 timeout


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

10 points in two minutes for the Kings


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pip drives and misses the left-handed layup.

Peja misses a 3 and Rose gets the rebound.

Gil is fouled.

Misses the 1st FT
Hits the 2nd

10-3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Divac gets it at the top of the key. He bumps into Chandler all the way down the lane and easily scores over him.

12-3

Chandler hits an open shot from the FT line. 12-5

Bulls force the turnover and Gill is fouled after a scrum for a loose ball. He missed both FTs.

Bibby gets a nice pass from Miller for the layup.

Pippen cuts to the basket and gets a pass from Gill for the layup.

Stojakovic hits another 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry misses a 4 ft bank shot, but Pippen boards. He misses, and tips in his own miss.

Divac is fouled at the other end.

Misses the 1st FT
Hits the 2nd

18-9


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose feeds Chandler on the move to the hole and he misses the layup. 

Bibby double dribbles to turn it over.

Curry at the hight post, to Pippen, Curry drops to the low post, gets it from Pip and scores.

18-11


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bibby hits an open 3 with Gill flying at him.

Pippen drives the baseline and misses a 4 ft shot.

Sacto showing off great passing ability. Christie passes from underneath to Divac who's fouled.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Divac misses the 1st
Hits the 2nd
22-11


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill drives the lane and finds rose wide open. He hesistates and the defense is almost there when he shoots and hits.

Sacto pushes the ball up after the basket and throws it away.

timeout
22-13
Bulls ball
5:58 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, Chops, dkg1, NCBullsFan*, hoops*, L.O.B, jsong, Mikedc, hps, Future, TomBoerwinkle#1*, jer_32_1954, kukoc4ever, RangerC, unBULLievable, numlock, South Stunna*, KA, John The Cool Kid, Dathomieyouhate, MJG, ArtestFan, bpm183, TOballer, itso, conkeso, MentalPowerHouse, DaBullz)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Wow, Baron Davis just dunked it with no time left to beat the pistons 81-80


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Same lineup for the Bulls.

Bulls run a play for rose. He gets it at the top of the lane. Drives to the block and dishes to Chandler at the FT line for the open bucket.

Bibby misses a 3, bulls rebound.

Gill hits the 2 at the other end.

5 point game!

Bibby runs the pick and roll and gets an easy layup.

Bulls get the ball into curry and he falls down with it, but gets in the timeout call as he's going out of bounds.

24-17


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Wow, Baron Davis just dunked it with no time left to beat the pistons 81-80


What happened to Billups, who Pistons fans have been telling us is the most clutch player in the league? He misses two FT's and then lets his man get a dunk!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Inbounds to curry. To gill.

He drives acroross the FT circle and hits at the :24 buzzer.

24-19

Sacto chews up the clock and pass the ball about 50 times. Stojakovic gets an open 3 look from the top of hte arc and hits.

Rose hits a 3 to answer.

27-22


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> What happened to Billups, who Pistons fans have been telling us is the most clutch player in the league? He misses two FT's and then lets his man get a dunk!


Hornets have been in some close games lately, Baron missed the three the other night, and now wins it tonight. 

Billups is good, Baron is better. His statline was a nice one tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see Chandler hit two jumpers!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Miller gets off a shot from the left corner and misses. Divac rebounds over Chandler and it goes out of bounds to Sacto.

Crawford in for Pippen
Marshall in for Chandler

Miller misses another shot from the left wing, bulls board.

Curry is fouled near the basket.

He hits both FTs to bring it to within 3.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

ROSE IS ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bibby misses an open 3 against the zone.

Long rebound to sacto. Bibby another missed 3.

Rose hits a 2 to bring the bulls to within 1.

Stojakovic has it stripped and Rose gets the long pass and is wide open. He does a flashy behind the back/through the legs move and hits the layup.

Bulls lead by 1.

Bulls get another stop and Curry scores inside.

30-27


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sacto pounding us inside, get the offensive board again. Hit from the lane.

Rose hits Curry for the easy bucket.

Sacto answers with nice off the ball movement and another layup.

Marshall answers with a 3 after the Bulls pass it in the post and out.

Bobby Jackson hits a 3

35-34 Bulls

Bulls hold for the last shot.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

Rose seems to be playing how he did last year! 

Nice layup, although it looked like traveling to me.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

6-11 3 pointers for Sacramento

3-3 for the Bulls


Bulls 38-Kings 34 at the end of the 1st quarter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow what a first


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Gill - 7 assists
Curry with 10, Rose with 9


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford holds it. pass to curry setting the scrreen. Back to Jamal. he uses the screen and gets of an open 3 and hits.

38-34 Bulls at the end of Q1

Rose is 4-5 FG, 1 reb, 2 ast, 1 blk, and 9 pts
Chandler is 2-5 FG, 1 reb, 4 pts
Curry is 4-6, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 1 ast, 1 stl, 10 pts
Gill is 2-2 FG, 1-4 FT, 1 reb, <B>7 assists</B>, 5 pts
Pippen is 2-5, 3 reb, 1 ast, 4 pts
Crawford is 1-1 3pt, 1 reb, 3 pts
Marshall 1-1 3pt, 3 pts


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

According to another board KC Johnson said that the deal is likely to happen tommorow!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich, ERob, Blount, Crawford, Fizer in for the Bulls

Massenberg misses from the block.

Crawford at point. He passes low to Marshall who has to bend over to pick it up. He almost kicked it. He still has an open shot and missed.

Massenberg fouled at the other end.

hits the 1st
hits the 2nd
38-36 bulls


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I dont like this lineup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich at PG now. He goes to the left wing with the ball. Plays 2-man game with fizer in the post. In the post, back to hinrich, in to fizer. He's fouled.

Hinrich now drives the right lane and is hammered and misses the layup.

Hits the 1st FT
hits the 2nd


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Peeler went right by crawford fr the layup and is fouled by fizer.

2pts and1


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

I know that he got fouled on the play, but Hinrich is the worst finisher ever. He needs to do some layup drills.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 1. Jamal at PG. Passes to Hinrich and it's almost knocked away. The ball gets back to Crawford and he travelled with it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich all over Bobby Jackson . He gets in the lane and quickly double teamed. Looked like he threw it away out of bounds. They say out of bounds off hte bulls.

Inbounds. Stojakovic drives and misses. Rebounds his own misses a few times before finally hitting.

Jamal at PG. Dribbles on the left wing. Crossover with nobody on him and he shoots and misses.

Hinrich with the block on massenberg. Hinrich ends up with the layup at the offensive end.

42-41 bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Massenberg posts up against fizer. Tries to pass, it goes off fizer's leg. Fizer dives and slides across the floor trying to save it, but it's out of bounds.

Timeout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We do have a kind of strange lineup in there. But they aren't doing that badly. We're outscored 7-4 (hinrich with all 4). But we're up 42-41, still.

Bulls shooting .607 FG and 1.000 3pt
Sacto shooting .500 FG and .545 3pt (6-11)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls come out in zone. Bobby Jackson hits a long 3 with a hand in his face.

Marshall takes a jumper from the FT line and misses badly.

Sacto runs and gets off a quick shot and misses. Hinrich does the same thing at the other end.

Play stops when Hinrich is called for holding Jackson in the lane.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Sacto 7-12 from downtown...got to play perimeter D


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sacto gets the ball inside. Songailia fouled by Marshall.

he hits the 1st
he hits the 2nd
56-42 Sacto.

Rose back in, so is chandler


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls run an isolation for fizer on the left block. He creates a lane to the basket and misses the layup but is fouled.

He hits the 1st, misses the 2nd.

Jackson hits a long 2 over crawford.

Fizer has it stripped going for the layup.

Sacto runs, christie's shot misses, but goaltending is called.

50-43 ssacto


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal at point. Passes to Chandler, fouled right away.

Inbounds to Crawford. To rose. He uses the screen from chandler and gets off a good shot, just a little long.

Jackson uses the dribble to get plenty of room against Crawford, misses the open jumper.

Chandler is fouled by Miller at the other end, going for the layup.

To the line.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Tony Massenburg is the worst player in the NBA.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyson hits the 1st
Hits the 2nd

50-45


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I like the pace of this game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kevin Ollie is the worst player in the NBA.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jackson loses Jamal around the screen. He gets the pass and an easy shot, but passes it up to Songaila who hits.

Crawford at PG again. He brings it up, shakes, bakes, takes about a 20 ft shot from the left wing and misses.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We cant keep up


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Peeler hits a 3 from the top of the arc.

Sacto up 10, bulls call timeout
55-45


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

we've been outscored 21-7 this quarter...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Is Jamal getting burned a lot on D? How is Vlade's production inside against Erob and Fizer?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

And the beat goes on....9-14


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry is back in for the bulls.
Gill back in, too.
He gets it and goes right to curry.

Curry in slow motion tries to back in and has it stripped.

Sacto has it deflected off the backboard and bulls come down with it.

Ball goes to rose, he sees Curry has excellent rebounding position. He shoots, misses. Curry doesn't board.

Jackson gets free of Jamal again and hits a 3.

Bulls turn it over at the other end.

Gill gets the steal and drives to the hoop and misses the layup.

Christie misses a 3 and bulls run the offense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose gets it, drives across the lane at the FT line. Dumps it to Curry on the left wing. He takes a jumper from 10 ft and misses.

Peeler gets off a 3 point shot from the left wing, it hits the rim and goes over the backboard.

timeout.
Bulls down 13, 58-45


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Red Kerr says Bill Wennington has the perfect face for radio.

Pippen in at PG.

Jalen makes a great pass to Chandler who's fouled and makes the basket.

Missed the ft short.

58-47


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Six pages already??? Has the game started? Shoot, I was mislead by the thread title! (9:00 EST)

Here's my prediction without having turned on my radio yet... (hopefully I'm allowed)

Kings 100
Bulls 87


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

MJG gets a TO for saying the game started at 9:00 EST!

Tyson with a nice catch.

Our perimeter D is godawful


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Peeler gets a long cross court pass and he hits the 3.

Pippen cuts to the basket and gill hits him on the run for the easy layup.
61-49


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Miller misses a shot from the top of the key. Chandler boards.

Rose gets it at the other end and drives. Makes a tough pass for Chandler to handle, OB to sacto.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sacto gets another offensive board on a 3 attempt and Peeler takes advantage by hitting another 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill goes 1-on-1 at the other end and forces up a poor shot. Sacto boards an runs down court. They run their offense before the bulls get set, and Rose has to grab Christie in the lane to stop it.

Christie hits both FTs.

66-49


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill misses a long shot. Chandler boards. Has it stripped by Christie. They run. Peeler gets it for another 3.

Rose at PG. he's directing traffic. Chandler throws Christie to the floor (or flop) and he's called for the foul.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson is less than happy. He basically just shoved Christie down.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Curry has been in the game for 4 minutes and has taken only one friggin shot!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Miller shoots from the corner. Divac boards the miss. They have plenty of time. Christie takes a 3ptr. Misses. Sacto gets the offensive board again. They hold to run out the clock. Miller misses a 3 at the buzzer.

69-49

Bulls down by 20.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

perimeter defense should be this team's main point of focus. this play-by-play thread reads like a slasher flick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Curry has been in the game for 4 minutes and has taken only one friggin shot!


No way.

He's played 19 minutes, and is 4-7 FG with 2-2 FTs, 2 reb, 1 ast, 3 TO, and 10 points to lead the bulls in scoring.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:no: Awful. 69-49 Both teams shooting 60% in threes. Bad news is, They are, 12-20.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wowzer.. 69 first half pts :sigh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

sacramento en route to 138 points.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

12-19 3 pointers


I bet they will hit 30 3 pointers when the game ends


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> perimeter defense should be this team's main point of focus. this play-by-play thread reads like a slasher flick.


What I see is Sacto really pushing the ball after rebounds or made baskets. They're so quick getting down court, they're running their offense before the bulls get back and get set up. It was true of their 1st unit and their 2nd (and ours).


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> What I see is Sacto really pushing the ball after rebounds or made baskets.


This is what I wish the Bulls would do. It's not like we don't have guys who can run and hit the long ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How can u score 38 pts in one qtr and then 11 pts the next??


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> This is what I wish the Bulls would do. It's not like we don't have guys who can run and hit the long ball.


They might be able to run, but they stink at getting back on D. I don't get it.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

i wonder how Cartwright reacts to being down by 20. Does he make any adjustments, or is it business as usual hoping to get back in the game~


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:
--------------------
This is what I wish the Bulls would do. It's not like we don't have guys who can run and hit the long ball.
------------------


Everything looks alot easier than it really is. Sacramento is one of the best passing teams in the league, and one of the best in transition as well. Its just that the Bulls suck so Sacramento looks that much better :no:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> but they stink at getting back on D.


Getting back on D is all about hustle and a mere modicum of intelligence. There is no reason professional athletes with million-dollar contracts cannot get back on D.

Reading this game thread almost makes me want to vomit. Ugh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> How can u score 38 pts in one qtr and then 11 pts the next??


3-14 all quarter long. They were 11-26.


----------



## tiredchick (Oct 20, 2003)

Why did Cartwright take Hinrich and Crawford out so quickly? The Kings just destroyed Pippen, Gill and Rose by beating them down the court and with their perimeter shooting. Hinrich and Crawford are quicker, so would have at least a better CHANCE of getting back to stop breaks and at defending all those 3-pointers (although Sacramento is so hot tonight that they wouldn't have shut them down). I think the Bulls were down 2 or 4 points when Hinrich went out...maybe down 6 or so when Crawford left...and it was all downhill from there. I realize the starters played well ON OFFENSE early in the game, but their defense was bad in the first quarter, too. So when Sacramento started to pull away, why not put the young guards back in, see if they could have at least slowed down the barrage?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The best part of the game so far was Kerr saying Wennington had a face for radio.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bulls are playing man, mostly.

One of the reasons Sacto is getting so many open 3s is they pass the ball and the bulls don't rotate.

Another reason is the bulls wing players know to try to help out the bigs in the lane.

Another reason is only hinrich and gill are able to fight through screens when guarding the man with the ball. Pippen is more like a free safety - he likes to create a double team whenever he's close enough to do it, or to try to poke the ball away from a guy from the weak side.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Moving the ball in a passing game with a fast tempo attack is a beautiful thing

The Bulls are getting worked over big time with The Kings putting on a clinic

Kings had 10 extra shot opportunties to half time with 20 assists to our 13 assists

Plus an extra 15 shots from the 3 point line with Spud Peeler and Peja spanking us 

Transition D ? What transition D ?

Down by 20 with a sccccchmmoooookin on the way 

Bye Bye to the team as we know it 

With Portland wanting to rid of Wallace. Wells and Patterson.. the Raps with anaemic offense and Paul Silas and Ira Newble going at it in addition to the surprising development of Mihm and Diop.. in addition to Ricky Davis being on the block

There's some changes a comin


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great point, tiredchick. Crawford played NINE MINUTES in the first half, and Hinrich played FOUR. That's 13 freaking combined minutes in the first half.

That flat-out sucks considering the anal rapeage from the perimeter the Bulls are enduring with nice little red ball-gags in their mouths.

GET A CLUE, BC.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Hehe Bulls are losing by 20 at the half. :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Great point, tiredchick. Crawford played NINE MINUTES in the first half, and Hinrich played FOUR. That's 13 freaking combined minutes in the first half.
> 
> That flat-out sucks considering the anal rapeage from the perimeter the Bulls are enduring with nice little red ball-gags in their mouths.
> ...


Crawford and hinrich started with a 4 pt lead and left with the bulls down by a few.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stojakovic misses a running shot in the lane. Bulls rebound. Stojakovic almost steals it and it goes out of bounds.

Bulls get it in to currt, he travels.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Moving the ball in a passing game with a fast tempo attack is a beautiful thing
> 
> The Bulls are getting worked over big time with The Kings putting on a clinic
> ...


There is. A poster at realgm said KC told dafalco that the trade will be likely tomorrow. Said the schedules this weekend held it up. 

I am all for Cleveland and or Portland to get in on this.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Crawford and hinrich started with a 4 pt lead and left with the bulls down by a few.


They were also with the second unit.

They weren't in there when the lead increased to 20.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Hehe Bulls are losing by 20 at the half. :laugh:


Yep 13 pts less than Toronto scored the whole game. 

We can't play D, your team can't score. So these two teams need a trade!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyson stole it from Divac. he ends up with an open jumper and hits it.

Gill gets picked off stojakovic. Curry doesn't rotate. Peja hits the open shot.

71-51

Gill creats his own shot on the wing and misses.

Miller misses from 1 foot. Rose comes away from it. He pushes it. Dumps to Chandler, he misses a jumper.

Bibby hits Miller rolling to the basket and Chandler hammers him. 3rd foul on Ty.

Yell in, Curry out.

Miller shoots 2
Misses the 1st
makes the 2nd (his first point)

72-51


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Their inability to play D goes further than 1-2 players. It goes with a poorly coached team. I cant believe some of you defend Cartwright so much, theres only so much you can blame on a player or two.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls move the ball nicely. Marshall gets an open look from the right wing. Misses.

Stojakovic airballs it. Bibby rebounds. Drives, dishes to Miller, it's taken away by Chandler.

Pippen takes a 3 in transition, and misses.

Sacto lobs it down court to Divac, who is fouled by Marshall.

Divac hits both FTs.

74-51

Marshall misses a dunk. Sacto comes back running.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Christie drives the lane, behind the back pass stolen. Pippen on the fast break, bad pass to Gill, off his knee, back to Pippen for the layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Where is the rebounding?? We have given up 10 offensive rebounds. 

We have 19 they have 33.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill gets it at the top of the key, drives to the FT line and misses the shot.

Bibby takes a quick 3 at the other end and it's out of bounds to the Bulls. Miller hustled to try and save it, but no luck.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> There is. A poster at realgm said KC told dafalco that the trade will be likely tomorrow. Said the schedules this weekend held it up.
> ...


truebluefan...what's your take on the trade???(AD and MoPete for Rose&Marshall)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen at PG. To Rose. To Gill. He drives through an open lane. Passes across the lane. Pip gets it, shoots, misees.

Bulls play great D and get the stop.

Rose gets it on the right wing, drives into the lane and misses a 14 ft shot.

Divac gets a layup at the other end.

78-53 kings


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pippen 1-4 this quarter.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just when I didnt think it would get worse than an 11 pt quarter this quarter comes around..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Down by 25.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls bring in ERob, Hinrich, Crawford, Marshall, and Fizer.

Marshall just pounded Bibby setting an illegal pick. It looked like a football block.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You know what's funny. I checked in on the score before I began writing my paper. It was in the first quarter. And I was like "whoa. Bullies hangin in there". Now. Well this is about what I expected. Actually I expected worse.

I knew the laker loss was going to mean bad things tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

How about messing with the lineup, Bill?

If I were Crawford or Hinrich I'd be breaking out my Gameboy right about now.

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> truebluefan...what's your take on the trade???(AD and MoPete for Rose&Marshall)


I prefer, JYD thrown in if we have marshall in it. I am not pleased with a AD, MoPete and Bradley....I would love for Cleveland to somehow get involved. 

But what it amounts to is, we trade offense for some defense. 

We will really miss Marshall. He is the backbreaker.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The only highlight I see is that Marshall and Chandler don't like losing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall gets the steal in the lane. Bulls bring it down. Jamal at point, dribbles. Bibby comes up on him. He passes to ERob, to Marshall, who loses it.

Peja hits another 3.

Bulls turn it over again. Sacto gets a layup.

Jamal takes it himeslf and hits a running jumper from the right side.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> You know what's funny. I checked in on the score before I began writing my paper. It was in the first quarter. And I was like "whoa. Bullies hangin in there". Now. Well this is about what I expected. Actually I expected worse.
> 
> I knew the laker loss was going to mean bad things tonight.


I agree that and the fact that the kings are 6-0 at home.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Crawford's as cold as ice tonight... that's twice he's missed the rim entirely.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bibby misses a short jumper after driving the lane.

Bulls run their offense nicely. Crawford gets it in the right corner and misses a jumper.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Fizer with an airball... nice.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls 16-25 FG's in the 1st quarter

6-26 FG's for the rest of the game:no:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

What makes this Sac-Town team so great? Vlade is old, Bibby overrated, Christie is OK, Peja is great and Brad Miller is above average. Bobby J is 90% of their bench and they dont even have C-Webb. Are the Bulls this bad???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This unit for the bulls looks terrible. Bulls now down 31 and there's still 3:00 left in Q3.

I'm unable to keep up with the play by play, sacto is scoring so fast and the bulls are turning it over so fast.

I give up (no more play by play for tonight).


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> This unit for the bulls looks terrible.


If I were the coach I'd expect you all to fire me. Ouch.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Just Report The Negative Jamal Plays Like Usual..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> What makes this Sac-Town team so great? Vlade is old, Bibby overrated, Christie is OK, Peja is great and Brad Miller is above average. Bobby J is 90% of their bench and they dont even have C-Webb. Are the Bulls this bad???


Yes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> Just Report The Negative Jamal Plays Like Usual..


Gotta include Jalen.... His first shot was an air ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Team has quit.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes.


So.... let's make a trade that makes us even worse... ;-)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Gotta include Jalen.... His first shot was an air ball.


LoL He Might Not Be Able To Keep Up With Just The Negative Plays Between These 2 Alone..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

How about let's join the NCAA.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laid-Backness06</b>!
> Rose seems to be playing how he did last year!
> 
> Nice layup, although it looked like traveling to me.


I don't think Rose can dunk the ball anymore. He looked like me trying to do something fancy on a basketball court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> So.... let's make a trade that makes us even worse... ;-)


Doesn't matter what we think. Looks like it very well may happen.
But I hear ya.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 
> 
> LoL He Might Not Be Able To Keep Up With Just The Negative Plays Between These 2 Alone..


lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Rose can dunk the ball anymore. He looked like me trying to do something fancy on a basketball court.


Seemed to me like everyone thought a foul was called at the other end of the court.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Down by 30.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 
> 
> LoL He Might Not Be Able To Keep Up With Just The Negative Plays Between These 2 Alone..


There's no positives to report from this, except that maybe if we're trading Rose we don't have to watch a shooting guard with a 3 inch vertical any more.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Someone tell me how Christie just got that dunk...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rebounds, 42-22, kings....no excuse for this.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

As bad as we are.

We're still better than Orlando. WOoo :woot:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

29 down. 

Hey I found a positive to this game, we have 1 pt more than Toronto scored today.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

When Was Our Last Winning Season, Again?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Orlando couldn't beat Weber St. this year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Let's put this lineup in for the rest of the game. Just for ****s and giggles.

Crawford
Hinrich
Chandler
Fizer
Curry

Tell them it's the playground and see how many points they can score in the 4th.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> As bad as we are.
> 
> We're still better than Orlando. WOoo :woot:


But Cleveland will pass us up. With a HS point guard.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I think it's clear.....There is no one on this team, besides Chandler, that should be untouchable. Yes, that includes the Charmin....eer, I mean Eddy Curry. I'm not talking crazy trades, but quality for quality. If A. Davis comes over I hope we keep him so we can sit Eddy's *** on the Bench till he learns what defense is.

It's time for Paxson to Fire Cartwright...........Pull off a quality trade and the Bulls Marketing dept. to figure out what new sogan they can sell to people.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 29 down.
> 
> Hey I found a positive to this game, we have 1 pt more than Toronto scored today.


:laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Seemed to me like everyone thought a foul was called at the other end of the court.


That would explain why nobody went down there to stop him... it's sure not like he can outrun anyone.

I've got to say that I'm shocked by the deterioration I see in Jalen's game. He's definitely got the Ron Mercer "playz in a daze" look going on.

Look at that dunk Doug Christie just layed on. Christie's gotta be a couple years old than Rose and he just plays with so much more energy and athleticism.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Let's put this lineup in for the rest of the game. Just for ****s and giggles.
> 
> Crawford
> ...


Almost that lineup. Erob for Fizer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> When Was Our Last Winning Season, Again?


I don't know. I am too old to remember back that far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> But Cleveland will pass us up. With a HS point guard.


YEah. But I already told you this would happen. Like a week ago. Cleveland has more talent than us. And they are better coached. And Lebron is at 18, smarter than everyone on our team with the possible exception of Scottie Pippen.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> YEah. But I already told you this would happen. Like a week ago. Cleveland has more talent than us. And they are better coached. And Lebron is at 18, smarter than everyone on our team with the possible exception of Scottie Pippen.


I know.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have made a star out of Songaila


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> YEah. But I already told you this would happen. Like a week ago. Cleveland has more talent than us. And they are better coached. And Lebron is at 18, smarter than everyone on our team with the possible exception of Scottie Pippen.


I told YOU 3 months ago that it would happen ;-)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Rodney Buford in the game! Hell yeah.


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

I think playoff is far away!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ERob just got a dunk. I don't think I've ever seen anyone dunk from as high over the basket as that.

The crowd went "ooooh" and then applauded.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> I think it's clear.....There is no one on this team, besides Chandler, that should be untouchable. Yes, that includes the Charmin....eer, I mean Eddy Curry. I'm not talking crazy trades, but quality for quality. If A. Davis comes over I hope we keep him so we can sit Eddy's *** on the Bench till he learns what defense is.
> 
> It's time for Paxson to Fire Cartwright...........Pull off a quality trade and the Bulls Marketing dept. to figure out what new sogan they can sell to people.


Didn't We Have A Slogan? "In The Blink Of An Eye" Or Something Like That?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Almost that lineup. Erob for Fizer.


I just want to make absolutely sure that our drafts of the last 5 years haven't brought us anyone better than Sacremento's garbage time players. Just to make sure.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I just want to make absolutely sure that our drafts of the last 5 years haven't brought us anyone better than Sacremento's garbage time players. Just to make sure.


ERob was a top FA signing we used our cap space on. It almost counts for your purposes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Rodney Buford in the game! Hell yeah.


Is that the same Rodney Buford that played on the Heat and then the Sixers way back when? I always thought he was pretty good. Always wondered where he went.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Recalling one of my conclusions from last year:

Jalen Rose = Roger Dorn


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see crawford playing!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Glad to see crawford playing!


Ditto.


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

Jamal is playing at SG?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Ditto.


Ditto. Even though seeing on my part looks like this:

CHI 9:31 Jamal Crawford made Driving layup


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Glad to see crawford playing!


After we trade rose, does Crawford get to take over Rose's job of sitting on the bench during garbage time watching the scrubs play?


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Just curious if some of you will blame Jamal for this blowout too  

On the bright side, at least Jamal gets to do his thing the rest of the game without Cartwright flip floping him in and out.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Hinrich thinks he's playing the Washington Generals.

(someone needs to tell him we are the Washington Generals)


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

That was the nastiest dunk I've ever seen from Curry.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

we're winning this quarter 10-7


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Is Hinrich going bonzai?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

As in crazy, nutty bonzai?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Hinrich thinks he's playing the Washington Generals.
> 
> (someone needs to tell him we are the Washington Generals)


That was funny.

You DaMan.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Guess whos leading the comeback? :laugh:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Getting out rebounded 46 - 24 

That's hilarious 

Forget the star for star trades ... this team needs rebouding help ( AD ) and interior D ( AD ) and firmed up perimeter D - Wells/Petersen/Charlie Ward


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

As in, "slow the **** down" bonzai?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the  its only a 20 pt game :uhoh: :laugh:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Sounds on the radio like Jamal's really getting them going. And they're making some defensive stops too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice run by the Bulls.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Is Hinrich going bonzai?


He dribbled from the top of the key to the baseline and then all the way down it under and around the basket.

Rather impressive, also very dumb.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that the same Rodney Buford that played on the Heat and then the Sixers way back when? I always thought he was pretty good. Always wondered where he went.


The same Rodney Buford who was star for Creighton.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Getting out rebounded 46 - 24
> 
> That's hilarious
> ...


AMEN! (about the rebounding) No since in being out rebounded like we are.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey. Looks like the kids have cut the lead down to 20. IT'S A COMEBACK!!!!


:wordyo:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> Guess whos leading the comeback? :laugh:


You mean against Peeler, Buford, Massenburg and Co ?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> That was funny.
> ...


But you DaBullz


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Adelman called timeout to tell his guys to stop shooting 3s and to run some offense and try to get inside shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cancel the trade, we are down by just 20.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh man, they might be able to get this down to within 10.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I though Jackson travelled.

I'd really like to have him and Peeler.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Calling this a comeback against the 3rd stringers is high comedy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean against Peeler, Buford, Massenburg and Co ?


Hey before this. I was wondering whether the future of our franchise was better than the garbage time players for Sactown. At least now we know that our future is somewhere between the sactown starters(minus webber) and their garbage time players.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:
------------------
You mean against Peeler, Buford, Massenburg and Co ?
--------------------


lol who cares, bottom line is theyre coming back led by Jamal :yes:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can we play every teams JV team?

We have the best JV team in the NBA!


In all sincerity, I'm glad to see them get it going....Chandler, Curry, Crawford all doing nice. So is Robinsona nd Hinrich


CYA Rose


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:
-----------------
Calling this a comeback against the 3rd stringers is high comedy
------------------


Omg your such a hater :laugh: Cant you at least be happy they arent losing by almost 30 anymore?


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Nice pass Jamal :yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Songalia just made Chandler fall down.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I hope we make a trade soon to get some defensive help.

The kids have put up nice stats tonight. Thats about the only positive thing I can think of at the moment.

Oh well . . . as always, GO BULLS


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Jamal's on fire! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> Quote:
> -----------------
> Calling this a comeback against the 3rd stringers is high comedy
> ...


No Excuses :devil:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wait. does this mini-comeback attempt mean that our young guys might actually have something resembling heart? I'm not saying they've got a lot. But surely the fact that this isn't a 40 point blowout should be some sort of silver lining.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry just had his shot blocked by a guy who looks like he's about 5'6


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> wait. does this mini-comeback attempt mean that our young guys might actually have something resembling heart? I'm not saying they've got a lot. But surely the fact that this isn't a 40 point blowout should be some sort of silver lining.


I think it's anti-heart. They can only play good when nothing's on the line. When the game matters they crumble like one of those crappy muffins from Starbucks. :yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, chifaninca, Chops, ChiBullsFan, hoops*, F.Jerzy, R-Star, HAWK23*, AleksandarN, Nater, jsong, Mikedc, 7thwatch, curry_52*, rwj333, UMfan83, RangerC, RATF, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, blizzaw665, ballafromthenorth, sam_kirshner, Bulls96*, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, ~SpEtZnA~, Sith, Bolts, Laid-Backness06*, Illstate2, Happyface, EasyMoney, DaBullz)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This should be our starting lineup for the rest of the season. Let em play Big Bill.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's anti-heart. They can only play good when nothing's on the line. When the game matters they crumble like one of those crappy muffins from Starbucks. :yes:


Wennington said the same thing. Said they could play this way all of the time. Need to learn not to crumble. He said more energy.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well the good thing is they didnt give up.. I thought they'd lay down in the 4th but they didnt.. Losses arent good at all but 11 pts looks a little better than 33 :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes, the Bulls came back, but the Kings let 3 guys off the street and an old lady with season tickets play with Bobby Jackson at the start of the 4th quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This should be our starting lineup for the rest of the season. Let em play Big Bill.


This was the lineup that pretty much gave them the 33 point lead.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich had 12 pts and ONE TURNOVER.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's anti-heart. They can only play good when nothing's on the line. When the game matters they crumble like one of those crappy muffins from Starbucks. :yes:


I was just about to post what you just expressed for me 

That's it Mike

Right on the money 

These guys can play and clearly ( at least to me ) the main problems are mental / structural 

Its in their head

Relieved of the pressure and to just go out and play .. they do just that and look pretty while they do it 

But skills and ability is only one part of the equation


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

I know people hate what if's, but just think what might've happened if the Crawford Heinrich lineup started and were allowed to get in rhythm earlier. Oh i forgot, Pippen and Gill are the future


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Hinrich had 12 pts and ONE TURNOVER.


He also guarded bobby jackson and did one helluva job on him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Yes, the Bulls came back, but the Kings let 3 guys off the street and an old lady with season tickets play with Bobby Jackson at the start of the 4th quarter.


So true :laugh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls vs Mavs this tuesday?

Bulls 125 (With Kirk, JC, E-Rob, Curry, Chandler)
Mavs 135


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Yes, the Bulls came back, but the Kings let 3 guys off the street and an old lady with season tickets play with Bobby Jackson at the start of the 4th quarter.


Before this 4th quarter my money would have been on the old lady dunking on Curry and increasing the blowout.

The fact that this didn't happen. And that we cut it down to 11. Gives me hope. These guys DO have some talent, afterall. We just need to get them playing with energy every night.


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

oh perfect lineup!!!!!!
Jamal
Kirk 
Tyson
Eddy
SF:Anybody but Rose!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> These guys can play and clearly ( at least to me ) the main problems are mental / structural
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to conclude that Cartwright's taken them as far as they can go with him teaching them

I think you're hitting the nail on the head when you say it's in there head...

Cartwright _has_ taught them. Tyson and Eddy especially have a lot of skills they didn't have a couple years ago. These guys have all the mechanics... they have none of the maturity.

I don't know why, but they haven't stepped it up there... they really haven't developed it much at all. Maybe they need a different voice to teach them that?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They need a coach to fire them up. Like Doc Rivers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Looks like that will happen.

Trade tomorrow, new coach after Wednesdays game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

BC's coaching is so bad that if he would have said "just ummm, 5 guys get on the court everyone sit down and come in if a guy looks tired, I'll be with pax uptop" they probably would be able to do better then with him setting plays.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Chops, ChiBullsFan, hoops*, ztect, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, Trader Bob, MichaelOFAZ*, AleksandarN, Nater, Crawscrew*, jsong, Mikedc, 7thwatch, life_after_23, Future, darlets, Electric Slim, ez8o5, UMfan83, Jumpman23, kukoc4ever, HearToTemptYou, tyson2323, unBULLievable, BullspgJayWill#22, chibullsfan4life, TheLastTruePG, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, Stallion, mofo202, JRose5, John The Cool Kid, blizzaw665, ballafromthenorth, sam_kirshner, Bulls96*, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, JPBulls, Sith, sonny, Bolts, Laid-Backness06*, Illstate2, Happyface, EasyMoney, DaBullz)


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Its nice that they made the score respectable, but still this was a bad game. Nobody should try to sugarcoat it. 

I don't understand how the Bulls D can be quite this bad. Sure, we have have hardly any good on the ball defenders, but the open shots on the perimeter are just inexusable. The inabilty to make make simple rotations either has to come down to poor coaching leading to the team being unorganized in their assignments in such situations, or it must be because of guys just not giving an effort. In either case, something needs to be done, possibly involving a change in coaching staff and much of the roster.

You'd think with Johnny Bach on the staff, being organized on D wouldn't continue to be a problem.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> Its nice that they made the score respectable, but still this was a bad game. Nobody should try to sugarcoat it.
> 
> I don't understand how the Bulls D can be quite this bad. Sure, we have have hardly any good on the ball defenders, but the open shots on the perimeter are just inexusable. The inabilty to make make simple rotations either has to come down to poor coaching leading to the team being unorganized in their assignments in such situations, or it must be because of guys just not giving an effort. In either case, something needs to be done, possibly involving a change in coaching staff and much of the roster.
> ...


You're right. 

Speaking for myself and myself only, I was not seriously following the game after the end of the third quarter. Started having a little fun. I am just as frustrated as anyone else. Really don't have an answer. All I know is, this time next weekend we will have some new players and a new coach. 

11 pts loss, doesn't tell the whole story.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> Its nice that they made the score respectable, but still this was a bad game. Nobody should try to sugarcoat it.
> 
> I don't understand how the Bulls D can be quite this bad. Sure, we have have hardly any good on the ball defenders, but the open shots on the perimeter are just inexusable. The inabilty to make make simple rotations either has to come down to poor coaching leading to the team being unorganized in their assignments in such situations, or it must be because of guys just not giving an effort. In either case, something needs to be done, possibly involving a change in coaching staff and much of the roster.
> ...


I think Bach is telling Curry and Chandler that they'll have double team help if their man gets the ball. What I consistently see is Hinrich or Gill or Pippen or Rose going to double team any big that gets the ball inside. Against a good passing team like Sacto, Divac and Miller are smart enough to find the open man. And they had wide open 3's all night (and hit them).

Hinrich and Gill are the only two bulls I've ever seen play consistent pressure defense. That is, when their man has the ball, they're less than 12" away from them with a hand in their face. A lot of our guys back off 5 ft or more from their man when they have the ball and that allows them to simply shoot an open shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right.
> ...


As neat as the comeback was...

Pippen, Gill, Curry, Chandler, and Rose played the whole 1st Q and scored 38 points against Sacto's starters (and we led 38-34, too).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Bach is telling Curry and Chandler that they'll have double team help if their man gets the ball. What I consistently see is Hinrich or Gill or Pippen or Rose going to double team any big that gets the ball inside. Against a good passing team like Sacto, Divac and Miller are smart enough to find the open man. And they had wide open 3's all night (and hit them).


you DaMan

I've seen that in several games now.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Bach is telling Curry and Chandler that they'll have double team help if their man gets the ball. What I consistently see is Hinrich or Gill or Pippen or Rose going to double team any big that gets the ball inside. Against a good passing team like Sacto, Divac and Miller are smart enough to find the open man. And they had wide open 3's all night (and hit them).
> ...


you know when I noticed this the most was the against Seatle. Ronald Murray was the hotest shooter in the league coming into that game, and the Bulls just left him open to double down--over and over again. Hello?


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> BC's coaching is so bad that if he would have said "just ummm, 5 guys get on the court everyone sit down and come in if a guy looks tired, I'll be with pax uptop" they probably would be able to do better then with him setting plays.


Since this is the first NBA League Pass game I've been able to see this season (thank you, DirectTV, for saving my sanity), I would have to agree somewhat with what JTCK said. 

Everytime there was a timeout called in the 4th quarter, I was screaming at my tv, "Don't you dare change this line-up, Cartwright!" Yeah, maybe they were playing the supposed 'scrubs' of the Kings, but they were also playing *up tempo as a team* and looked darn good doing it, too! 

I've been waiting for Hinrich and Crawford to be in the game together for a longer stretch of time and it finally happened. Maybe this can lead to better things.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> you know when I noticed this the most was the against Seatle. Ronald Murray was the hotest shooter in the league coming into that game, and the Bulls just left him open to double down--over and over again. Hello?


Here's some more of what I noticed.

The Bulls didn't play zone D hardly at all. The only zone they played was in Q2 with the 2nd unit, and only for a short time when they first got in there.

I haven't seen the Bulls play much zone at all in the last 3 games or so, in fact. 

When Hinrich and Rose (or Gill) were playing zone against Denver, it was the best defense the team played all year.

Finally, if you care to look at the play-by-play log at espn.com, you will see that Davis lit up Crawford (mainly) in Q2. In Q4, he was stuck by Hinrich and I bet he hit one or two threes in transition situations, but was stopped for the most part.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FIRST QUARTER

8:25 Scottie Pippen made Layup. Assisted by Kendall Gill. 7-14 
7:54 Scottie Pippen made Tip Shot. 9-17 
7:54 Scottie Pippen Offensive Rebound. 9-17 
6:01 Jalen Rose made 17 ft Jumper. Assisted by Kendall Gill. 13-22 
5:39 Tyson Chandler made 19 ft Jumper. Assisted by Jalen Rose. 15-22 
5:13 Kendall Gill made 20 ft Jumper. Assisted by Scottie Pippen. 17-22 
4:33 Kendall Gill made 20 ft Two Point Shot. 19-24 
3:50 Jalen Rose made 24 ft Three Point Jumper. Assisted by Kendall Gill. 22-27 
3:14 Eddy Curry made Free Throw 1 of 2. 23-27 
3:14 Eddy Curry made Free Throw 2 of 2. 24-27 
2:40 Jalen Rose made 17 ft Jumper. 26-27 
2:14 Jalen Rose made Layup. Assisted by Kendall Gill. 28-27 
1:43 Eddy Curry made 5 ft Two Point Shot. Assisted by Kendall Gill. 30-27 
1:04 Eddy Curry made 4 ft Jumper. Assisted by Jalen Rose. 32-29 
0:33 Donyell Marshall made 25 ft Three Point Jumper. Assisted by Kendall Gill. 35-31 
0:01 Jamal Crawford made 24 ft Three Point Jumper. 38-34


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The only reason I can think for the constant doubling down was that the Bulls are trying to keep the young bigs out of foul trouble...but sometimes you just have to play your man. The scheming is obviously not working. As bad as out permiter D is, the opents open threes are a problem with game planning. Eddy has showed marked improvement in the paint on D, its time to let him prove his worth or foul out trying. You just can't let the Supes/Mavs/Kings of the world have an open outside shot.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Finally, if you care to look at the play-by-play log at espn.com, you will see that Davis lit up Crawford (mainly) in Q2. In Q4, he was stuck by Hinrich and I bet he hit one or two threes in transition situations, but was stopped for the most part.


Well I noticed that there is no player named Davis on Sacramento's team.I also noticed that peeler hit a 3pt play and 3pt basket and Jackson made two 3's during their stretch in the 1st and second quarter. I dont know if thats considered getting "lit up" especially when the Kings made thirteen 3pt shots in the game as a team. 

I do however remember Crawford torching Jackson or peeler or whoever was guarding him for 14 in the 4th quarter.

The real question should be why after Blount,Marshall,erob,Crawford,Hinrich had played so well against the Lakers would BC disrupt the chemistry that unit seems to be building by moving Marshall to center in place of Blount and playing Fizer at pf .That lineup was terrible in the 2nd quarter it was obvious those guys were not comfortable with Fizer in there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> The only reason I can think for the constant doubling down was that the Bulls are trying to keep the young bigs out of foul trouble...but sometimes you just have to play your man. The scheming is obviously not working. As bad as out permiter D is, the opents open threes are a problem with game planning. Eddy has showed marked improvement in the paint on D, its time to let him prove his worth or foul out trying. You just can't let the Supes/Mavs/Kings of the world have an open outside shot.


I'm guessing that the Bulls want to play more zone than they have. But with Chandler's back problems, he's probably not in good enough shape to handle running out at a guy in the corner to try and stop him from shooting.

Eddy hasn't shown marked improvement in the paint.

And Chandler was taken advantage of by Miller and Divac at every opportunity. On one play, Chandler picked up Divac at the FT line. He bumped him and moved back 3 feet. Divac moved up 3 feet. Again. Again. Divac then scored right over him. Miller had 7 assists and 10 boards, but couldn't hit many of the open shots he took.

Divac played only 22 minutes and went 2-3 with 6 free throws, 5 rebounds, and 3 assists. Songaila punked them both, going 5-9 with 5 rebounds.

Curry did fine offensively, going 8-12, but grabbed 7 rebounds. Chandler grabbed 12 rebounds and went 6-12 in two more minutes.

We were outrebounded 51-34, and they had too many second shots off their 14 offensive boards (we had 5).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I noticed that there is no player named Davis on Sacramento's team.I also noticed that peeler hit a 3pt play and 3pt basket and Jackson made two 3's during their stretch in the 1st and second quarter. I dont know if thats considered getting "lit up" especially when the Kings made thirteen 3pt shots in the game as a team.
> ...


Jackson, sorry.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Curry did fine offensively, going 8-12, but grabbed 7 rebounds. Chandler grabbed 12 rebounds and went 6-12 in two more minutes.


It's encouraging to see those two both play decent in the same game for once. Crawford as well.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> I know people hate what if's, but just think what might've happened if the Crawford Heinrich lineup started and were allowed to get in rhythm earlier. Oh i forgot, Pippen and Gill are the future


Somebody wake me the hell up. I agree with Happyface!


----------

